# Ebay Laugh of the Day!



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

We have all seen some good ones in our days but this one is a classic.
Pay special attention to the question asked about fakes and the response give. Truly funny/sad.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Cuban-COHI...6QQihZ015QQcategoryZ11673QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

So am I getting a good deal or not? After all, aficionados have argued about it!!!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

OMG...people will never learn...


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

HAHAHA!!!

_"This spacer also has a bubble window in it that seems to act like a level. Perhaps this is to insure that the box is stored level while ageing the cigars."_

The seller's tone is so serious...:sl


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Hopefully nobody gets ripped off TOO bad!!

RR


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Maybe he us just trying to recoup a portion of his loss that he paid for those seaweed stogies. Seriously....

:r :r :r


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Tapewormboy said:


> HAHAHA!!!
> 
> _"This spacer also has a bubble window in it that seems to act like a level. Perhaps this is to insure that the box is stored level while ageing the cigars."_
> 
> The seller's tone is so serious...:sl


I think the dude is a half a bubble off.....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I want it! It is a collectors item of an entirely different sort.

Interesting that the seller's name is figment...


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

> This is an empty Cuban COHIBA Esplendidos glass top box complete with 25 COHIBA cigar bands that were carefully removed from each Cuban cigar as it was enjoyed.


Quite an expensive "Buy It Now" price for a fake box and carefully removed bands! Well, at least each cigar was enjoyed!


----------



## Swarth (Sep 29, 2006)

What is really sad is that this looks like a counterfiter's dream kit. I hope this isn't used to sucker someone else.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Too late, whomever bid on that awful fugazi box will pay a whopping *$25.20* in shipping costs in the US! WOW! Will they ever learn........?


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Someone Has Already Questioned Him On Authenticity. He's Not Budging


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Swarth said:


> What is really sad is that this looks like a counterfiter's dream kit. I hope this isn't used to sucker someone else.


Very True.. That is probably what the seller is secretly hoping it will be bought for.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

can you say "attention K-Mart shoppers" aka sucker


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Swarth said:


> What is really sad is that this looks like a counterfiter's dream kit. I hope this isn't used to sucker someone else.


That thought didn't occur to me when I first looked at, but now that you mention it, I think you are exactly right.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow... People are actually bidding on this!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

that sucks for the bidders


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, but it even comes with it's own level........


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow... that is absolutely ridiculous... in NO way do I feel sorry for him.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I like that his argument for the box being real is "_Who would stock real Cuban's in a counterfeit box_" because obviously the cigars were the real deal. :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You have to be kiddin me.

People actually will bid on that ???


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Well it is rare. I've never seen an empty glass top box for sale.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Listing has been removed.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Must have been the question I asked him about legal to own Cuban products in the US.


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

Wait!! So you guys are saying that I got took on this deal when I did the buy it now option?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I sent Ebay an email asking them if they condone the selling of: a) Counterfeit items, or b) Items considered illegal in the US under the Cuban Embargo.

I simply stated that if it was real then it was illegal to sell in the US and if it wasn't then it obviously was a counterfeit item listed fraudulently - up to them to select one or the other.


Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Don't know if any of you that contacted him got responses but I got a kick out of this one.

FAKE BOX! Regardless of your explanation Cohiba has never, ever made a glass lid box. These are for suckers. Those bands are fake as well. Good luck.-

--------------Thank you for your curt words. Obviously you are the world authority. Where can I read your credentials? 
Thanks for the wish for luck, as sarcastic as it was. Have a good life! 

If the idiot questioning my credentials only knew.:r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Don't know if any of you that contacted him got responses but I got a kick out of this one.
> 
> FAKE BOX! Regardless of your explanation Cohiba has never, ever made a glass lid box. These are for suckers. Those bands are fake as well. Good luck.-
> 
> ...


:r Jeez Carlos, just because you are Cuban, doesn't mean you know everything about a cuban product. Mr. Show-off!!!! :r

....and I didn't get a hint of sarcasm, just helpful advice (in a not so subtle way  ).


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Quick - This one only has 12 minutes to go 

This cigar box was given to me by Fidel Castro himself....

Classic...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Quick - This one only has 12 minutes to go
> 
> This cigar box was given to me by Fidel Castro himself....
> 
> Classic...


:r :r :r 
Jon,
I needed that.
Thanks.


----------

